# prayers for mother in law



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

my mother in law is going in tomorrow to have a stint put in one of her arteries. i know it's a common procedure these days but, at 83 yrs., nothing can be taken for granted.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Prayers going up.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

From me and mine to you and yours,prayers going up to you and your family.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers Sent Gob Bless


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Prayers offerred up for her and the family.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lack of computer time, and computer problems, I'm just now seeing this prayer request. Looking forward to a praise report on your mom-in-law.

Heavenly Father,

In the precious name of Jesus, I come to you on behalf of Ken's mother-in-law. I pray for her complete and rapid recovery from the angioplasty procedure and stent insertion. Let her know your presence and power in her life. Keep your hand on her heart and give her your strength. Amen.


----------

